# booting halt problem



## nedry (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello I have been using FreeBSD 11 on a DELL Latitude E6220. It has been great but today and yesterday during power on, It halts on 
	
	



```
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL CBX3 >
```
To get it to boot I have to power off the system at the hardware switch. And then power it on again. I have also had problems rebooting with `reboot` the system just hangs on  
	
	



```
Uptime: xxx
```
nedry


----------

